# ##### WRUW Citizen - October 2021 #####



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Automatic watch for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! This one still stirs my heart: CC7015-55E


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Darth Chronomaster after two and a half months +1 second.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Signature family shot


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

I love this..


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT9010-52E


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! NB0070-57E


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Still loving this CC7014-63E (#260-500) F990


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

nice piece, I would like to buy this model can you name the model and retail price?


JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16157923


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

behnam said:


> nice piece, I would like to buy this model can you name the model and retail price?


Hi,

It's the NY0099, limited edition.

Don't recall the price, sorry.


----------



## GentleJohnny (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@GentleJohnny Welcome to the forum 

Happy Tuesday! Still loving this CC9025-85E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9075-61E


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

My favourite Citizen


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> I love this..


The yellow Oxygen Tank comes standard with the watch ?


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Still loving this NB0070-57E


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

leets said:


> The yellow Oxygen Tank comes standard with the watch ?



Yes they do in certain markets


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

ElGhurafiy said:


> Yes they do in certain markets


No wonder as I saw in UK site, this is the box that they provide... 








Non Oxygen Tank (which the tank is nice for decoration)...
In fact, Citizen should standardize that all divers watch gets an oxygen tank box...
Then it would makes everyone happy...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Attesa F950 "Shadow of the Moon" CC4004-66E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday Still loving this Attesa F900 CC9010-66L


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

My Citizen Pilot w/ black dial wearing orange leather strap for October Fall/Halloween all on orange.
Joe


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Citizen Octavia Perpetual Calendar Alarm Signature Collection


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Vintage Citizen Bullhead in steel and steel panda dial on a hand-stitched bund strap for this Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: https://instagram.com/suwadaini


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CB0206-86X


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Still loving this Attesa F900 CC9010-66A


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Citizens are so cheap. I mean, look at this nonsense! They won't even give you an appropriate amount of metal!!!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This golden vintage citizen Bullhead for Sunday following yesterday's silver panda bullhead. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)

I love this one. I wish the would make this with screw in.

The bezel feel and clickis best of all my watches.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Citizens are so cheap. I mean, look at this nonsense! They won't even give you an appropriate amount of metal!!!
> 
> View attachment 16169274
> View attachment 16169276


Well at least this cheapo threw in a bit more metal and a third hand. Still feels too light though . . .


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Challenge Timer


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Titanium Tuesday


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyGuyMyEye (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## creepycrawling (Jul 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

This building housed the equipment of a radio station that transmitted LW and later SW in the 20s/30s/40s over 12,000 km/7,500 miles to a colony (Dutch East Indies), a range which puts even WWVB to shame (3,000 km/1,900 miles). Later it was mostly used to radio to ships across the world, and ultimately it was retired when GPS came around.

Here are the six 212m high towers for the LW in period, with the tiny looking building in the middle.









The Germans occupied the facility to transmit to submarines in the Atlantic Ocean, and when they left they tried to destroy the concrete building by dropping the nearest tower on it, but that plan failed.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Who needs lume to see in the dark? This'll last an entire arctic winter. And then some.


----------



## lipadj76 (Aug 16, 2021)

Completely ridiculous watch but I like it. I have to Suppaparts titanium bracelet incoming soon.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Who needs lume to see in the dark? This'll last an entire arctic winter. And then some.
> 
> View attachment 16177093


Cool find!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Friday Still loving this Attesa F900 CC9010-66L


Love how thin it is!!!!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AW1240-57A


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rile (Nov 5, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

NY0040 on a 22mm jubilee I had laying around.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Q&Q quartz by Citizen, wearing orange silicone for the month of October.
Joe


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Moonphase Flyback for a little walk this evening


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC5005-68Z


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Just bought this nb6004 today. It is my one and only one Citizen.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Just bought this nb6004 today. It is my one and only one Citizen.
> 
> View attachment 16182243
> 
> ...


The bezel do looks like a monster... Nice~


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Nighthawk for chores


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! BN0085-01E


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

This came in today along with its black version.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BY0094-61E


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

C460 Wingman


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

CA0020-56E









I really enjoy wearing this one, being Ti, it's so light to wear.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Citizen 3745-E70031.. Absolutely amazing watch


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Will be a titanium Thursday for me. (BL530-59L)
















-Shawn


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

spm17 said:


> Will be a titanium Thursday for me. (BL530-59L)
> View attachment 16190425
> 
> View attachment 16190426
> ...


Loved the first photo.. Great watch as well.. Enjoy


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2952


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Fine, I broke down. The dive watch hater is now wearing a dive watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


>


Me like.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


>


What model is this ?
Very clean looking and just nice.
Very Sinn alike too... 😅


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

leets said:


> What model is this ?
> Very clean looking and just nice.
> Very Sinn alike too... 😅


This model is NJ0100. Priced well also $150ish


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Nothing wrong with wearing a dive watch instead of dress/smart/sport watch for work I guess.

Citizen 3745-E70031


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

ElGhurafiy said:


> This model is NJ0100. Priced well also $150ish


Thanks very much for responding to the question as I was in bed, dreaming of watches of course 😁


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16186962


This is a beautiful watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

soufiane said:


> This is a beautiful watch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind words 👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Been a wee while since posting in this thread…


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Stealth for the start of my week.(BV1085-14E)
























-Shawn


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9008-84E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Replaced mineral crystal with sapphire today.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BY0084-56E


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BZ1025-02F


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

B876-H25543


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen NY0040-09W formerly known as the PPW


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Mickey Water Sport AW1529-81W


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Citizen ecodrive Blue Angels Nighthawk for Flyer Friday! 

Wrist roll: 




















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## creepycrawling (Jul 8, 2017)

Can’t sleep. 5:16am, with my PMD56-2952


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Old it may be but it's just so nice to wear sometimes


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

C650-Q02144


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Nb6004


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Cleaned the whole house wearing this Green Meanie: JY8051-59E
PS if anyone knows what coating is on the steel? I’ve never seen it before


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Gotta have some black and orange for Halloween.  
-Shawn


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

BN0000-04h helping me boil my pasta tonight. BN0200 helping me time my pressure cooker chili last week. Somehow I keep cooking at the “magic time” (10:10)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4004-52E for church this morning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------

